# COMIC: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team Doom!



## Invader Palkia (Nov 1, 2010)

_(Yes, I do have an old thread for this comic, but, well, it's over a year old.)_

This is a comic about a rescue team called doom, which consists of a Pyromaniac Pikachu and an Eevee who's woken up in yet another one of her comics. They are following in the footsteps of Team Meanies as a team plotting global domination. On the way they will face the terrors of Voltorb armies, cannibal Absols, Big-Headed Umbreons, Kick-ass Salamences, and all kinds of weird and neat crap.

(_...Please do not judge the comic by the first few pages. They suck._)

Page 1
Page 2
Page 3
Page 4
Page 5
Page 6
Page 7
Page 8
Page 9
Page 10
Page 11
Page 12
Page 13
Page 14
Page 15
Page 16
Page 17
Page 18
Page 19
Page 20
Page 21
Page 22
Page 23
Page 24
Page 25
Page 26
Page 27
Page 28
Page 29

If you like it so far don't forget to keep coming back!

If you'd like to see my other art (including other RTD related stuff) please check out my DeviantArt Page! ^w^

Please feel free to ask questions or w/e.​


----------



## Salamence (Nov 2, 2010)

its a little hard to read, but i really like it! =3


----------



## Invader Palkia (Nov 25, 2010)

I am sorry for not updating enough. 

Here. Have some Shazz.












^^- Milk-Shazz! Good for you if you get this |3

(It's in the art forum so I figure I can post some art)


----------

